# Mould on my Soft Top!



## merch428 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie and have been looking at all the stuff on the forum...I'm like a kid in a sweet shop!!

I have a 2000 TTR 225 and want to bring some life back to soft top. Unfortunatley it has mould on it so I have followed Jack in Box's instructions to get rid of it but this morning it still look the same.

I used the Milton sterilising tablets and used a handbrush to apply it. What could I be doing wrong? Any ideas?

I've got my Fabsil ready and waiting!!!

Any help appreciated. Thanks

Merch


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Work the Milton's in with an old toothbrush...


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wash it first with Johnsons baby bath foam (the blue one) to get rid of the staining/mould then soak with milton to stop the mould coming back. You need to be putting the milton on a cleaned hood. I used a soft brush that came with my pressure washer and a toothbrush to clean all the muck out.
When it's all clean retract the hood and check the rubber seal that runs around the back of the hood is mould free too.
see here viewtopic.php?f=31&t=137055
HTH


----------



## merch428 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for this. I only left the Miltons on for 5 mins as per instructions. I'll leave it on for longer next time. I've got a soft nail brush and was applying it with that. Hopefully leaving it on longer will shift it as it seems pretty hardcore and doesn't want to budge!


----------

